# Summer Ohio meeting (july 31 - august 2)



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, if there is enough interest, we would like to have a summer meeting at our place. We will cookout as we have in the past. This can be a one day event or a weekend event. There is a state park with a lodge, campgrounds, cabins, lake for fishing or boating, hiking, swimming, etc across the street from my house, and I happen to work there. So, anyone wanting to stay overnight, I will see what kind of a discount we can set up. Here is their site if you want to check it out.

Punderson Manor Resort, by Xanterra Parks & Resorts - Welcome to Punderson Manor Resort & Conference Center

Are there any dates in late June or July that will not work for anyone? Would Friday/Saturday or Saturday/Sunday work better for most people? We could take a trip to the Cleveland Zoo and Rainforest or the Cleveland Botanical Gardens. Any suggestions or input are welcome. Let me know what you think.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

So far, we have commitments on the July 4th and 11th weekends.
Lynn


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

The weekend of July 25th is probably going to be out for me. It's the granddaughter's first birthday so I'm sure we'll be headed out to my son's to celebrate that. The rest of the month is good at this point. I'll volunteer my van for the drive out to Stacey's. I have room for 5


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

I just spent three days at Punderson Manor for my 31st wedding anniversary. We really enjoyed ourselves. I would like to recommend the Holden Arboretum as a side trip. Great place for hiking and lots of beautiful flowers, plants and water features.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

July teen week is out for me. Friday/Saturday MUCH better for me. Just got a 6-man tent for the fam but kids have never been camping in a tent. Maybe this can be our maiden voyage (after a few backyard "campouts", of course).
Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we are thinking late July or the first weekend in August would be best. Still have not decided on Friday/Saturday or Saturday/Sunday. Maybe we could do both. If it is better for people to come on Friday, that is fine. And if people want to stay until Sunday, that is fine too. We will work more on field trip ideas or other group activities. But most likely, the main meeting will be on Saturday. There will be a cookout at our house. Any suggestions or ideas are welcome. And once the date is set, people are welcome to post what they will be bringing or looking for. 


Rich, when is July teen week?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a little more info on camping at the park across from my house. One website has pics of the sites and a campground map. The other is where you can make reservations for your campsites. I had a thought of possibly renting Group site #3 and then anyone that comes can all camp on the same site. It can hold up to 25 people I guess. I have to drive over there and see how big it is. 

CAMPGROUND
Online Reservations For Ohio State Parks

So, I have narrowed this down to a few weekends. Let me know what you think. 

July 17, 18, and 19

July 31, August 1 and 2(there is a local nature art show this weekend with photos and artwork to purchase. also, the park where the show is is pretty cool. Lots of trails)
Geauga Park District

August 14, 15. and 16


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

This would be so cool. I could go to my parents place (I'm originally from Chardon) for the weekend. Any time during the summer is cool as long as its a Saturday.
Mike


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

reggorf said:


> So, I have narrowed this down to a few weekends. Let me know what you think.
> 
> July 17, 18, and 19


That's July teen week, i.e. July 13, 14, 15.... No good for me.



reggorf said:


> July 31, August 1 and 2(there is a local nature art show this weekend with photos and artwork to purchase. also, the park where the show is is pretty cool. Lots of trails)


Not that I'm interested in the nature art show. but this would probably be the only one I could make.



reggorf said:


> August 14, 15. and 16


 Not sure, but probably won't work for me. But it's obviously not all about me.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

August 2 is my B-Day, so the wife should let me come up on 8/1 and get some goodies.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

The August 1st weekend is the one I was leaning towards. I will post for sure soon. We still have plenty of time. But the sooner I decide, the sooner people can make camping reservations and get the good sites.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So we decided on July 31- August 2. You can come for all of the days or just one or two. It is kind of a free for all. The main meeting at our house will be on Saturday, I think. And Friday and Sunday we can hang out here, go on field trips, or whatever. Here are a few links to things there will be to do that weekend. 

*The Holden Arboretum*
The Holden Arboretum

*The West Woods*
The West Woods Hiking Trail Pictures Movie
Geauga Park District

*Cleveland Zoo and Rainforest*
Cleveland Metroparks Zoo
We can try to contact them to maybe get a behind the scenes tour. Not sure if they do this or not.

*The Botanical Gardens*
Cleveland Botanical Garden-Outdoor Gardens and Glasshouse cbgarden.org
There is a discount for groups of 15 or more. 

We can also go hiking, boating, fishing, swimming, and golfing across the street from my house at *Punderson State Park*. 

If anyone else has any other ideas, please post them.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Will you post your addy, or PM those interested (me!) that info if you are reluctant to post to the public forum?

Thank you again!

john


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

pm me if you need my address and are interested in coming to the meeting. Sledder, I am pm'ing you.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we have decided that one of the little field trips for this weekend will be to Ron's house, aka www.alphafishfarm.com . He lives about 15 minutes from me and has offered to show his frog and fish collections to our group(Thanks Ron!). We have not decided what day would be best to go there. Since he is so close, I'm sure if there are different people here on different days, we could make the short trip once on Saturday and once on Sunday. We can figure that out when it gets closer. 

I am thinking that the other trips will include some of the following:
Cleveland Botanical Gardens
Rainforest at the Cleveland Zoo
The Holden Aboretum
And various trips to a few local parks. 

Any other ideas are welcome. Hope to see all the old faces and some new ones too.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we are about a month away from the meeting. I don't believe that anyone has rented group campsite #3 for the weekend yet. If you can post here for me if you are coming and what days you think you will come and possibly what activities you would be interested in doing, so I can put together a schedule, that would be great. I look forward to seeing/meeting everyone. Thanks. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

If no one is getting a campsite, there is some room in my back yard and my neighbors yard for tents. I am sure he won't mind. But last time I checked, the group campsite was still available for $25 a night. I will have two of my own tents set up too for those that may not have their own. I have a firepit that my neighbor made that we can use at night as well. I am going to make a trip to Sams Club to get stuff for burgers and hotdogs. So, if everyone coming could bring something(pop, snacks, side dish, or dessert) that would be great. If you have anything you want to toss on the grill, bring it along.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll be there, only because Stacey is way cool . With some camping gear and an air mattress, I'll probably wing it in the backyard if that's ok.

Here's some of my froglets for sale and others which locals are selling that I can deliver, pm if interested:

one solarte pumilio
a bunch of inibico variabilis 
a few tor line tarapoto imitator

for delivery:
a bunch of standard lamasi
0.2 proven bri bri pumilio
0.0.3 highland tricolor
1.1 proven pair of lowland fants
1.0.1 vanzolini
1.1.1 proven trio of tor tarapoto imitators
1.0.1 orange lamasi
0.0.2 tor tarapoto imitators
0.0.2 lowland fants


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be there Saturday, coming and going same day. Sorry to be a slacker.

I can only bring

1.0.0 me

but I do have springtails and termites if anyone wants some. Just PM me to let me know. Otherwise I'm just showin up with a cooler to take frogies home.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Can't make it out - busy weekend. But if anyone is ocming through the burgh, I may be up for some trades. I have Rio Canario E.anthonyi coming out my ears and some mantellas.
Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I sent out my address via PM to the people that have said they plan to come. If you did not get it, please PM and I will send it to you. Seems like it will be a great meeting. Hope to see you there.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

If anyone need my address or phone number, please let me know ASAP. Also, is anyone planning on only attending on Sunday? I am hoping to be able to go to the botanical gardens and/or zoo on Sunday and I would hate to leave if anyone was coming to my house for that day. Please let me know. See you soon.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Had a GREAT time at Stacey's & Tony's this past weekend. Got a chance to meet some new faces.

AND, I was able to score this nice size variesa from Zach. He brought down some bigger than normal broms and plants. If my tanks were just a little bigger I would have come home with 2 or 3 more


----------

